# What I did with dollar tree skulls



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I had some of those mini dollar tree skulls and couldn't figure out what to do with them. Everything I tried just didn't look right. I was at the dollar store and found a 100 strand of mini orange bulbs and decided to give this a try. I drilled out the top of my skulls and placed them over the lights. Once I finished I laid them in the bottom of my fake fireplace.

The log is made out of roughly a 2 foot section of 6" PVC spray painted black. Then I made long runs of liquid nail to simulate bark. Then I dry brushed it with a light gray, and then dusted in areas with flat black spray paint.














































Needless to say I'm very pleased with the results of the lights.

Low light pics I'm still trying to get a handle on. Maybe I should invest in a tripod.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, so many skulls! I like all of the detail on the chemeny, and the little skulls look great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nicely done, skull embers.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicely done Joker....nicely done!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

What a clever idea using those little skulls. I like the effect it gives off when lit.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice out of the box thinking! I like it!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool effect. Great idea. I also love your fireplace. Well done.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey are those LED lights? How hot do they get in the skulls? I did something similar with a couple foam heads last year and it melted the foam. I love the detail on your fireplace, did you use wooden appliques for it? Could you put a couple of closer pictures of the front of it. And of your log? I wanna see the liquid nails on it. THANKS, I think you have done an excellent job. I really really like it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Honestly it looks better in person.



turtle2778 said:


> hey are those LED lights? How hot do they get in the skulls? I did something similar with a couple foam heads last year and it melted the foam. I love the detail on your fireplace, did you use wooden appliques for it? Could you put a couple of closer pictures of the front of it. And of your log? I wanna see the liquid nails on it. THANKS, I think you have done an excellent job. I really really like it.


Turtle they're not LED's just a string of the miniature christmas type bulbs. Just like this, but in a 100 ct.









The skulls don't even get warm to the touch. I'll turn them on again this evening and let them run for a couple of hours and get back with you on this.

Yes I used wooden appliques (sp?) for the front and foam skulls from Micheals that I cut the back off of.

The log was painted with H20 black and then a second coat of flat. From there I applied liquid nail almost in a dabbing fashion in rows.

I'll post more pics this evening.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice indeed! Is this fireplace a year-round fixture in your home?:jol:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

joker said:


> The log was painted with H20 black and then a second coat of flat. From there I applied liquid nail almost in a dabbing fashion in rows.
> 
> Where did you find the H20 black paint? I went to a number of stores this weekend, and could not find it anywhere.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> joker said:
> 
> 
> > The log was painted with H20 black and then a second coat of flat. From there I applied liquid nail almost in a dabbing fashion in rows.
> ...


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, going there tonight!:devil:


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Holy Cracklin' Craniums Batman! Anyone who says that isn't cool is just plain wrong!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the embers.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice.. Very nice.. I have tons of those skulls from the dollar tree.. Hmmm..Great idea. Mind if I borrow it.. Maybe to put under my witches cauldron..Thanks for sharing Joker.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great, and the fireplace is excellent. I used some little skulls like those on my graveyard fence.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

cerinad said:


> Nice.. Very nice.. I have tons of those skulls from the dollar tree.. Hmmm..Great idea. Mind if I borrow it.. Maybe to put under my witches cauldron..Thanks for sharing Joker.


By all means borrow...that's why we share on these forums to help one another.

I can't remember the size of the drill bit I used, but the bulbs slid right in and the socket was good and snug. No glue or adhesive was required to hold the bulb skulls on. I'll look this evening

Be very careful drilling the skulls. They're not the same thickness from one to the next so use extreme caution when applying pressure. Some will require more than others. Just don't try to rush through it and be patient. Please keep your safety in mind. I almost drilled myself in the hand 3 times.

The results are worth the extra time needed to be safe.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome effect! Glowing skulls to warm you on a cold Halloween eve! muahahahaha!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Definite patience.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!!



Lady Nyxie said:


> Too cool. Definite patience.


Took less than 45 minutes to drill out the holes in the tops of the skulls and place them on the lights.

Mini skulls from Dollar Tree - $12
100 ct Light strand from Dollar General - $3.50
Glowing skull embers - PRICELESS

I'm going to try and either make or buy a small fake flaming cauldron that I can place inside my log. I'll cut out part of the top and the back so I'll also have flames.

I'm trying to light the majority of my haunt this year with flickering lights. (i.e. LED candles, fake flames, lightning, etc...) It's a little unnerving when darkness is only a flicker away....muwhahahaha.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great idea. Looks great lit up.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I........ LOVE........... this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a nifty idea for those skulls!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some vid of my fireplace with the skull embers and flames from a torch bowl. I made a cut out on the back side of my 6" PVC log and just placed the bowl inside. I think it turned out pretty good. My digital camera is horrible with light in video mode.

MOV01279.flv video by thehiteckredneck - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid118.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid118.photobucket.com/albums/o95/thehiteckredneck/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o95/thehiteckredneck/MOV01279


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing!!! Very realistic!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That is just freaking cool!

Next year, I am SOOOO making a fireplace!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

That was a great idea!
Looks fantastic.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice touch with the skull embers
great fireplace


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Great idea! I'm setting up a small campsite for my haunt/display this year, and I'll be borrowing this. Nice warm embers and kindling to keep the stew simmering.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i love it love it love it!is the fireplace up year round? i would.gonna have to haunt the dollar store now...halloween express just opened....mwahahaha!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well done Joker looks realistic Great Job !! Can I have it >>lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Silent Requiem said:


> i love it love it love it!is the fireplace up year round? i would.gonna have to haunt the dollar store now...halloween express just opened....mwahahaha!


If i had the space for it it would be. Unfortuanately it found its way into my garage with the other stuff that wouldn't fit in the storage building.


----------

